# Pterophyllum Scalare mini shoot on a gray winter's day



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I got bored today, so I decided to do a mini shoot of my only non-africans I have 

Enjoy. Comments welcome!


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice healthy looking fish


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the wild red eyes on them, don't see that enough anymore. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome shots. Are those a natural variant or a man made variant of angel fish?


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  I loveee the red eyes also.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I got them about half a year ago from the local fish store, so I doubt very much that they are a wild variant. They do have some very nice wild-like coloration though indeed


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

very very nice. i have a single angel who looks just like yours! i love them. 
how many do you have, what do you keep them with? 
beautiful fish


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Be nice to see a tank shot?


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

HONDO said:


> very very nice. i have a single angel who looks just like yours! i love them.
> how many do you have, what do you keep them with?
> beautiful fish


I've got 5 of them, bought them in the idea of moving them to a bigger tank once they grew up. They've grown up, so I'm planning them into a bigger tank, very soon. They're in a 30G right now, with a school of neons. (about 15 of them and a common pleco)

A bit of a wider shot:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

great pic. very nice tank. keep us in the loop with the upgrade


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

As I said, they were going to a bigger tank.

Here it is:










And the first results of their move to the bigger tank  :



















Greetz, 
Koen


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

some more updates of the tank:





































Greetz, 
Koen


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful tank and fish Koen!! :drooling:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

What a bigger tank can't do to them 

Any tips on raising them?

Greetz, 
Koen


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

The parents moving the young


----------

